# Computer won't turn on



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

I have an older desktop Mac that I rarely use anymore that I can't get to turn on. It's plugged in all the time and was last used roughly a week ago. I've been trying to get some of my more important bookmarks and few files off of it, a little here and a little there. I'm not ready for it to completely die yet.  I did check the power cord and it's plugged in. Anything else? Oh, I think it's backup battery wasn't in the best of shape, it had gotten to where I had to reset the calendar everytime I turned it on. That's why it stayed plugged in all the time, that seemed to fix it.

Thanks!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Take the battery back up out of the equation and plug it directly into the wall rather than a power strip and let us know what happens.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

mnn2501 said:


> Take the battery back up out of the equation and plug it directly into the wall rather than a power strip and let us know what happens.



Did you mean to actually take the battery out of the computer? If so, I have no idea how to do that. I tried plugging it into the wall, but nothing happened.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

A battery backup (you said backup battery actually) is something you plug a computer into so if you have a power failure, you still have power for a short period of time. It in turn is plugged into a power outlet (wall or power strip)

If its a desktop it should not have a battery, a laptop would.

---
SO no lights no noise when you plug it in and turn it on?


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/specialty-forums/computer-questions/456706-starting-issues.html

Here's where I asked about the calendar problem. Does it make any more sense than what I've said here? Sorry, I am just a complete idiot when it comes to computers.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

I have PC's and not Macs, but, desktops have a battery, it is a bios battery.
Mine is the size of a dime, on the motherboard. After 5 or so years, it goes out, and it needs to be replaced.
The calendar/time needs to be reset because of THIS battery. They are about $10 or less at walmart or amazon. 
Look for a dime sized disk, on the motherboard. (Unless Mac's don't have them, though I can't imagine that.)
Replace it.

I have no idea what a 'back up battery' is on a desktop.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

No lights, no noise, nuthin'. Totally dead.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Check the outlet that the computer is plugged into. Plug a hair dryer into it to make sure you haven't lost power there. 
Once you know the power in the wall works....disconnect the computer from power and slip the cover off the desktop. Look around for the battery, find out how it is attached, and release it. Read the battery and buy a matching one to replace it. Replace it and slip the cover back on the computer, plug it in and see how it works.

You know, it could be something else, but, it sounds like the bios battery. Where are our computer experts today?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

A bad bios battery will not prevent a computer from starting.

You probably have a bad power supply (inside the computer).


----------



## NELSELGNE (Nov 13, 2006)

I had two HP desktop computers that the "ON button switch" broke after 3-4 years.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Mnn--good point. My advice on battery is due to having to reset the calendar and the previous post last year about it. If nothing is making ANY noise, a power supply is a good bet. I've had this happen too. Replacing it is not very hard.

Nels--another good point about the the ON button.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks all. It's probably not the on switch just because it has 2 and neither work. One is on the monitor and one is on the tower.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

thermopkt said:


> Thanks all. It's probably not the on switch just because it has 2 and neither work. One is on the monitor and one is on the tower.


What Model number Mac do you have? I have a iMac. But if the Monitor which is separate from the desktop computer does not turn on, then something is wrong with the power supply you are plugging into. 
And you say a battery Backup, is that a Separate Power Supply, so if the power goes out that kicks in (Battery Backup) and you do not lose any data?


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

How do I find what model it is? All I know is it was a power mac g4 that has been souped up a bit by the person who gave it to me. Should I take a pic?

No battery backup as you describe, just the battery that takes care of the calendar when the computer is off and disconnected.

It has a flattish type monitor that has a power 'button'. You actually swipe the right 'spot' on the lower left of the monitor frame. There's also a button on the tower.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

thermopkt said:


> How do I find what model it is? All I know is it was a power mac g4 that has been souped up a bit by the person who gave it to me. Should I take a pic?
> 
> No battery backup as you describe, just the battery that takes care of the calendar when the computer is off and disconnected.
> 
> It has a flattish type monitor that has a power 'button'. You actually swipe the right 'spot' on the lower left of the monitor frame. There's also a button on the tower.


Here is the Apple Support page about your machine . 

http://support.apple.com/kb/ts1367

It looks like as I read a few things it is either the PRAM battery or the power supply, or as this page tells you how to "Reset" the PRAM and try that first.

And if you can watch you tubes just put this in a search for you tubes.
*power mac g4 *
And this will show the inside of the machine etc.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks!


----------

